# my project Quebec 2016



## bhaswati (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello Team,
I am unable to get online register page for Quebec secure system. I am getting below mention message,since 14th jan full day to 15th jan,16.
Error code 20
The proxy failed to connect to the web server, due to TCP connection timeout.
2016-01-15 11:46:17 UTC
Your IP14.99.90.113|Proxy IP103.28.249.242(ID 10218)Origin Server IPX.X.X.10
Pls advise alternative url or other possible solution.
Your help will high;y appreciated.

Regards,
Bhaswati


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It would be helpful if you could post the link to the website, as we (at least: I) have no clue what you are talking about.

Maybe this?
Immigration, Diversité et Inclusion Québec - Mon projet QuÃ©bec : votre accÃ¨s aux services d'immigration en ligne
You can only get it in French, but that should not be a problem if you are going to live in Quebec.


----------



## bhaswati (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks ,But this link is not working.It throws an error.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

bhaswati said:


> Thanks ,But this link is not working.It throws an error.



It works fine for me so the problem is on your end.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

bhaswati said:


> Thanks ,But this link is not working.It throws an error.


It looks like the gods are against you. 

Maybe try to access the website from a different computer/on a different network.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

bhaswati said:


> Thanks ,But this link is not working.It throws an error.


Have you tried clearing your computer's cache and deleting its cookie history?


----------



## bhaswati (Aug 24, 2014)

*Unable to login My project Quebec*

Hello Team,
I created Mon project Quebec but I am unable to login since 26th Jan,16 by using my credentials. Any one completed evaluation form pls help me.

Regards,
Bhaswati


----------

